# Kitty Fursona ^^



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

*Name:* Angel Leigha (Last name not available)
*Age:* 19
*Sex:* Female
*Orientation:* Straight!
*Species:* 100% cat, though a mixture of breeds that are for the most part unkown. However, she knows that somewhere in her bloodline there is some Persian-Himalayan. (I.G.- she is just a fluffy house cat)
*Height:* 5 feet 3 inches.
*Weight:* 100 lbs. (or 45 kg)

*Appearance:*
_- Hair and fur: _Darkish blonde hair and tail, Pale-white fur. She is very very fluffy.
_- Markings:_ None.
_- Eye color:_ *Blue*
_- Other features:_ *Pink* paw pads and nose. She also has her ears pierced.

*Behavior and Personality*:

Very playful, she is easily contented and humored, she can laugh at just about anything, really. She can even laugh at herself, and for the most part is not easily offended.  She also tends to be pretty lazy and...  I would say "slow." She is very clumsy... which causes her to get into a lot of preventable accidents. (Such as hitting her head on an open cabinet door, or spilling hot coffee on herself) 

She isn't dim-witted exactly, just not very "bright."  But despite that, she is very good-natured and caring. She is also a very loyal friend and lover (to anyone she is or would be with) and holds in high regard those that stick by the people they love and care for the most. She also is very friendly, for the most part. 

Oh and, she's also very independent. She loves spending time working on things by herself in quietness without any interruptions. Of course every now and again she will need to come out and spend time with other people but she definitely likes her time alone.
*
Skills:*  She does slightly well artistically, and has a few good ideas every now and then. She's also decent at cheering up those that are in need of it.

*Weaknesses:* Naivety, and lacking attention to the world around her. The fact that she doesn't realize a lot of things is the main cause of most of the bad situations she gets herself into. There is also her tendency to be overly stubborn, and at times, an emotional basket-case if you push the right (or in this case- THE WRONG) buttons. However those that aren't as ingrained into her life would not know of this. She also lacks initiative and is very paranoid and self-conscious. (Self conscious mostly about her weight, because she tries very hard but never seems to be able to gain at all. She feels like she is too skinny though most would say she doesn't look like it)

*Likes:*  Romantic and comedic stories/books/movies etc., kittens, puppies, bunnies, mice... pretty much any fluffy critter to hug and pet and give lots of affection to, (some) video games, drawing, eating out, sushi, hugs, and love.
*
Dislikes:* Horror movies. Or anything too scary, she is quite literally a "fraidy-cat", people who are intolerant and attack those beacuse of their race, gender, sexuality, religion, etc., animal cruelty, sports, religious debates, apathy.

*History:* Nothing too special or amazing... Grew up in the south with a very poor and abusive up-bringing. She has 2 younger siblings, a brother and a sister, while her parents are divorced and are seeing other people. She is pretty much the black sheep of her family, disagreeing with most of their methods and views, and generally not being connected to them at all. Her family is more conservative and traditional while she is a bit more liberal, and thus there is often a lot of clashing and resentment. She is looking towards the future, hoping to find a way out of the south and perhaps travel a bit to the north, and wants to experience and enjoy bigger, better, more beautiful and *calm* things.



*Clothing/Personal Style:* Her *signature* outfit would be: black shorts and a pink tank top with a yellow heart in the middle.  Though that isn't the only thing she ever wears. During the colder seasons, she will wear various hoodies and long comfortable jeans or sweatpants if she's staying inside. Very rarely will she ever wear a skirt.

*Picture:*






*Goal:* To become a great artist, and to move away on her own to a place that makes her happy.
*Profession:* Nothing really, as of now.
*Personal quote:* _"There's only  one thing I can't tolerate - and that's intolerance"_
*Theme song:* _You are my sunshine, my only sunshine~_
*Birthdate:* Oct 30th, 1990
*Star sign:* Scorpio.

*Favorite food:* Sub sandwiches.
*Favorite drink:* Mountain Dew.
*Favorite location*: Portland, Oregon.
*Favorite weather:* Cool weather, good for snuggling ;3
*Favorite color:* *Purple*.

*Least liked food:* Anything with mayonnaise in it.
*Least liked drink:* Water.
*Least liked location:* Most southern States.
*Least liked weather:* Hot and humid.



Mmm... that's about it for now. never really filled out one of these things before ^^; But *eh* And she is very heavily modeled off of myself, especially appearance-wise.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Nov 9, 2009)

cool beans


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks  I like your avatar, Corgis are pretty much my favorite dogs.


----------

